# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool fencing - glass and aluminium

## lukejj

Hi,
We're at the point with our new pool where we need to install a fence.  We have installed a deck all the way around the pool and would like to put the fencing on top of the deck.  The plan is to use glass across the front and aluminium fencing around the other 3 sides. 
We're going to seek the advice of a inspector before buying materials and installing etc. however, I was hoping to get a bit of a plan started on how I would attach the spigots to the deck and also how the posts for the aluminium fence would attach to the deck.   
I would imagine the posts would either need to penetrate the deck and bolt onto the joists or bearers - or if a flanged base on the posts was used, it would have to screw into joists below the decking surface.   
For the spigots I assume that they would need to fix to the joists in a similar fashion to that of the flanged base on posts mentioned above. 
Can anyone offer some information of what I might have ahead of me on this project?
Thanks,
Luke

----------


## r3nov8or

Everything you have in mind is good. That is, the posts and spigots will need solid support from the joists and/or bearers. The fixing of the spigots will be especially important as the very heavy glass panels, with the wind and people potentially leaning on them, will put a lot of pressure on the spigots. For the aluminium posts, fixing through the deck to the side of a joist/bearer will provide good support, but they do also come with a flat plate for attaching to the floor surface.

----------


## lukejj

Thanks for your advice.  I usually over engineer things a bit so I'll do the same with the fixing of the spigots.

----------


## lazydays

If the joists are Treated Pine add some hardwood noggins for the post flanges

----------


## lazydays

P.S. If you are going frameless watch out for the cheap spigots that are turning up. They are cast and are hollow. If you do the screw up too tight it just spreads the spigot legs. Make sure they are the machined solid ones.

----------


## lukejj

Thanks for the tips Lazydays - it's much appreciated.

----------

